# E6300 and Gigabyte 965P-S3 rev 3.3



## Kornowski

How much could I get for them?

If I put them on Ebay, would you put that the E6300 can do 2.8Ghz undervolted at 1.31, or not mention over clocking?

Thanks


----------



## Shane

For both i wouldnt expect more than £100

why you selling mate,processor i can understand but why the mobo?


----------



## Ramodkk

Mobo can't take Q6600 nor 45nm

@ Danny, I don't think you should mention overclocking. I don't know


----------



## Shane

ohh i see,glad mine can support both.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I wouldn't mention overclocking. The results can vary user to user...

What are you going to get next?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Mobo can't take Q6600 nor 45nm
> 
> @ Danny, I don't think you should mention overclocking. I don't know



My S3 can take a Q6600 

Yeah, I guess it's a bad idea to mention it.



Nevakonaza said:


> For both i wouldnt expect more than £100
> 
> why you selling mate,processor i can understand but why the mobo?



That aint a bad price I guess... better than nothing. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> I wouldn't mention overclocking. The results can vary user to user...
> 
> What are you going to get next?



I'm thinking either Q6600 or Q6700, Depending on budget and maybe Asus P5n-d or a EVGA 750i FTW < can't find in the UK though 

Oh and maybe a second GTS


----------



## Langers2k7

I would definitely mention the fact that you've obviously got a 'good' board and processor and the next owner will be pleased to know they run well at that speed. 

I recently bought the exact same items used on eBay and paid 29.93 for the MoBo and 35 for the CPU without HSF.


----------



## Kornowski

Langers2k7 said:


> I would definitely mention the fact that you've obviously got a 'good' board and processor and the next owner will be pleased to know they run well at that speed.
> 
> I recently bought the exact same items used on eBay and paid 29.93 for the MoBo and 35 for the CPU without HSF.



I'm not sure you see, I think the majority of people won't be into OC'ing the CPU or anything... 

You got my board for £30?


----------



## Langers2k7

Kornowski said:


> I'm not sure you see, I think the majority of people won't be into OC'ing the CPU or anything...
> 
> You got my board for £30?



Well if you take a quick look at some CPUs which are commonly overclocked, [IE your CPU, the E4300, Q6600] quite a few of their listings emphasise the fact that they can 'Easy hit 3.0ghz' etc. 

And the board I got wasn't rev 3 like yours but rev 1.0, but still, 30 quid 

Anyway it's up to you how you write the listings in your own style.


----------



## Kornowski

I guess so, Yeah!

Well, I'll put in there that it can hit 3GHz then, Thanks!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Good luck!

If you "must have!"  a nvidia chipset, save up for the 780i if your thinking about SLI. The 750i only does sli at x16/x8 or x8/x8, can't remember.


----------



## Kornowski

I've already kind of decided that I'm probably not going to get SLI... Just get a Q6700 on my board


----------



## oregon

I wouldn't add since the people who overclock will likely know how well the chip can do and those who don't won't want to see it.


----------



## Mitch?

thinking of selling just on here? you live in the uk, so i don't know how much shipping would be to the states, but i'm more than interested if you've yet to put it on ebay


----------



## Kornowski

Mr. Johanssen said:


> thinking of selling just on here? you live in the uk, so i don't know how much shipping would be to the states, but i'm more than interested if you've yet to put it on ebay



I haven't put them on Ebay yet, Nope... I would sell them on here, Yeah


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> If you "must have!"  a nvidia chipset, save up for the 780i if your thinking about SLI. The 750i only does sli at x16/x8 or x8/x8, can't remember.




Nope, the 750i SLI's at x16/x16 and they're both PCI-e 2.0 slots


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> I've already kind of decided that I'm probably not going to get SLI... Just get a Q6700 on my board



i notice you keep mentioning a Q6700, why is that? a Q6600 is only 100 euros here, but the Q6700 is 135 euros. thats a big price difference for such a small difference in processors.


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> i notice you keep mentioning a Q6700, why is that? a Q6600 is only 100 euros here, but the Q6700 is 135 euros. thats a big price difference for such a small difference in processors.



I originally thought of going with the Q6700, but like you've said, getting the Q6600 would be better, I could probably hit 3.4Ghz with it!


----------



## StrangleHold

Kornowski said:


> Nope, the 750i SLI's at x16/x16 and they're both PCI-e 2.0 slots


 
The 750i only has 26 PCIe lanes available at the slots. It cant run 2 slots at 16X= 32 lanes off the 750i. Now the 780i has 62 lanes.

26 lanes, 6 links: 1 x16 1 x8, 2 x1* *2 x1 are PCI Express Gen 1.0 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_750i_sli.html

http://hothardware.com/Articles/NVIDIA_nForce_780i_SLI_Arrives/


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, its x16/x8. If you want SLI you'll want to get the 780i.

Retailers get that information wrong most of the time, for the truth you gotta go look at the nvidia site.

Any luck on the sale?


----------



## Mitch?

yeah sorry about that, i decided to go AM2+ motherboard so i can upgrade a bit later...


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Nope, it's two x16 PCI-e slots... 

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=123-YW-E175-A1

Don't worry about it, dude, I'm in no rush to sell it.
Corey, Nah, I haven't even tried yet, I need to get a job to buy the new stuff before I can consider selling


----------



## StrangleHold

Kornowski said:


> lol, Nope, it's two x16 PCI-e slots...
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=123-YW-E175-A1


 
Of course its got 2 X16 slots but both dont run in X16 with SLI. You think your paying more for a 780i just for more USB or LAN ports?

At the same time, the nForce 750i SLI, being the cheapest in the series, has some restrictions: SLI for two cards only in x8+x8 
http://www.digit-life.com/articles3/mainboard/nvidia-nforce-700i-chipsets.html


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I see, I thought you were saying that it had a x16 and a x8 slot...
There's hardly any to no difference in running x8 and x16 in benchmarks, so I can't see it being a problem...


----------



## Kornowski

I've asked some 750i owners and they say it runs x16/x16 in SLI... Not that it really matters, as the cards won't even fill the x8 bandwidth.








> When we move downward on the block diagram we notice that the MCP is missing a couple PCIe lanes. And hey, not needed as you'll have two PCIe x16 slots, not three and thus plenty of PCIe lanes available. NVIDIA however did want to make your system PCIe 2.0 compliant, so they have inserted a bridge chip called the NV nForce 200 that is responsible for creating 2x x16 PCIe lanes fully compliant with the 2.0 standard.
> 
> The new PCie 2.0 standard, brings a boosts to the PCIe interface. The total capacity of the PCI Express 2.0 bus is now 5Gbps, twice the old standard, and an x16 connector will now be able to achieve transfers as high as 16Gbps. It is backwards compatible with PCIe 1.1 cards, making it simple for motherboard manufacturers to transition to it in the future. Cool stuff, yet it's so high-end that at this time you will just not notice a performance difference. The latest G92 graphics cards already have 2.0 compatibility though.



They both run in x16, I don't really want to be paying more money for more USB or LAN ports


----------



## Shane

danny i dont know if you would but if you ever decide to sell your CPu cooler let me know.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> danny i dont know if you would but if you ever decide to sell your CPu cooler let me know.



Haha  Sorry, Shane. I'll be using it on my next build, but, you can have it for £50


----------



## Kornowski

How much could I get for my E6300?


----------



## Shane

well im thinking around £55-60


----------



## Kornowski

That aint a bad price at all, Sweet! Thanks Shane!

Corey! (if I call his name he may appear!) the 750i does run x16/x16!


----------



## Ramodkk

Of course, FTW! mobos run to the max!


----------



## ThatGuy16

After about 15 minutes of Google, i found the answer. The regular, reference design 750i runs sli at x8/x8.

However, the only 750i that runs x16/x16 is the EVGA 750i FTW, because evga managed to redesign it somehow.


----------



## Ramodkk

What's the moral?

Never doubt on a FTW! mobo!


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> After about 15 minutes of Google, i found the answer. The regular, reference design 750i runs sli at x8/x8.
> 
> However, the only 750i that runs x16/x16 is the EVGA 750i FTW, because evga managed to redesign it somehow.



I'd like to say "In your face" But that's mean 

I know, *F*or *T*he *W*in!


----------



## ThatGuy16

hehe


----------

